# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Turbo-X Monitor 19.5" TX-195MXC Με εγγύηση και συσκευασία

## pas2007

*Περιγραφή*Αγοράστηκε τον Μάρτιο. Έχει δουλέψει ελάχιστα.
Δίνεται με συσκευασία, παρελκόμενα και απόδειξη (2 έτη εγγύηση)

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
Διαγώνιος Οθόνης19.5"
Ανάλυση1600 x 900
Τύπος PanelTN
Χρόνος Απόκρισης 2 ms
Οριζόντια Γωνία Θέασης170
Κάθετη Γωνία Θέασης160
Φωτεινότητα250 cd/m²
Επιπλέον Χαρακτηριστικά
Ενσωματωμένα Ηχεία Ναι
Απεικόνιση16:9
Συχνότητα5 0/60 Hz
Ισχύς Ηχείων2 Watt

Είσοδοι 1xDVI-D 1xD-Sub

Διαστάσεις Πλάτος47.5 cmΎψος (με βάση)37.3 cm
Βάθος (με βάση)17.1 cm


Τιμή 40€

----------

